# TH400 in a 65 GTO



## Dick Steinkamp (Dec 2, 2017)

Does anyone know if the trans cooler lines from a 67 will fit my TH400 in a '65?

Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The '67 GTO T400 lines should work, have never noted a difference in the location of the trans cooler line fittings in the lower tank. Several years back was organizing & stripped the Harrison tanks & steel rails out of dozens of original GTO & Firebird radiators.


----------



## Dick Steinkamp (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks, PH.

How about the length?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The length won't be effected as the lines exit the side of the T400's case. The diffence in length between short tail T400's & long tail T400's is in the tail shaft housing, the longer output shaft, & having a further back trans mount. Since the '64-67 A-bodies have a 116" wheelbase, it's possible the swap will not effect pinion angle as much as it would in a later 112" A-body. On the '68-72 A-bodys, I've had to resolve the mess of a previous long tail T400 rig jobs, as the fans were getting into the bottom of the fan shroud, as well as the resulting pinion angle was off. Correct length T400 is def the way to go, esp on later (shorter wheelbase) cars. 

BTW, On kickdown switch addition, i looked up '67 pedal rod, & it is the same as '66 models. without having a '65 pedal assembly next to a '66-67, not able to compare the contour of the rods.


----------



## Dick Steinkamp (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks. I'm going to order the hard lines. Currently using hose. Not very comfortable with that!


----------

